# DIY Computers.



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

So I'm a DIYer at heart and I build my own computers, as well as speakers/subwoofers.

Any of you built your own computer? If so - post your specs.

I've got an 

Intel E2160 1.8 Dual Core - Overclocked to 3.1 Ghz. (Aftermarket CPU cooler)
ATi Radeon 4850 512Mb - O/C of course
250 Gig 7200 RPM Silent Seagate hard drive
CD/Dvd reader/writer
500watt Hyper PSU
DFI P965-S Dark Mobo
4 Gigs of DDR2 800.

It's a budget rig by far, but it's dead silent. I mean less than 20 dB. I can't hear it more than 12 inches away and that's really what I was going for - but it's nice to be able to play all my games maxed out anyways.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me too,... been building my own for around about 20 years now. But nothing recently.
Currently:

Enpower Case
Antec Smart Blue 350 psu
Asus A7N8X Deluxe r 2.0
AMD XP2500+ O/C'd to 2233 MHz & 400 fsb
Cooler Master Aero7+
Kingston HyperX PC3500
ATI 9600XT
WD 80gb HDD
Lite On CD-Rom
Sony 3.5" FDD

Raidmax case
Works 360 psu
Asus A7N8X
AMD XP2200+ O/C'd to 2004 MHz
Mushkin Green PC3200
Gigabyte 9600XT
WD 40gb HDD
Lite On CD/DVD combo drive
Mitsumi 3.5" FD
Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter

Antec 1650B
Antec True Power 430 PSU
MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum
AMD 64 3200+ O/C'd to 2550 MHz
Cooler Master 80mm Fan & heatsink
Mushkin Black PC4400
PNY Ti4200
WD 80gb HDD
Lite On CD-rom
Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter

Super Lanboy
AntecNeo Power 480 psu
DFI LP UT NF4 SLI-DR
AMD Opteron 170 O/C'd to 3000 MHz
AMD fan & heat sink
OCZ Gold PC3200
ATI X800XL
WD 80 gb HDD
Lite On CD/DVD combo drive

Chen Ming Silver Dragon case
Allied 350 psu
DFI K6BV3+/66
AMD K6-2/500 O/C'd to 550 MHz
Generic Memory 1 PC100 128, 1 PC100 64, and 1 PC133 128
ATI Radeon 7200 32MB SDR
WD 40 gb HDD
Lite On CD
Sound Blaster 128 PCI
USR 56k
Realtek NIC

All share a Logitech wireless keyboard & mouse, and a Samsung SyncMaster 225BW buy way of an IOGEAR KVM. There is also a Linksys wireless cable gateway to get 'em all connected to the internet and each other.

And the wife's HP laptop that I really don't count.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My HTPC/Production Computer:

$50 Antec P180 Case
$49 Antec NEO 430 Power Supply
$88 Intel Core2Duo E4300 w/ Stock Heatsink
$98 Abit AB9 Pro Motherboard
$60 Crucial Balistix 2GB 6400 DDR2
$108 MSI Silent 8500GT Video Card
$32 Sony/NEC DVD Burner SATA
$105 Seagate 500GB SATA Hard Drive
$200 Westinghouse 22" LCD Monitor
$20 Microsoft Wireless Mouse and Keyboard
$15 Monoprice Cables
---------------
$825 Total

My build video is at the bottom here: http://realht.info/about_me.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I completely rebuilt my old Amiga 4000. 
I removed the motherboard along with the PPC from its original desktop case and installed it in a full sized tower (none of the holes lined up of course) I built my own Power supply as the Amiga uses a proprietary connector with only 6 wires and a much higher gauge.
I then added 7 SCSI Seagate Cheetah drives and my video Editing Video Toaster/Flyer. It was quite impressive when running.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

nova said:


> Me too,... been building my own for around about 20 years now. But nothing recently.
> Currently:
> 
> ***LONG LIST OF COMPUTERS***
> ...


How'd you find all the space for those computers?! lol and WHY do you still use all of them? =O Rather, what do you use them all for?

And I had a full tower Chenming dragon case in black, with a window a couple years ago that I loved, but it was just to big - and well it seemed a bit cheap. Once I had experienced _good_ quality cases - I'll never skimp on that part. =) 



I've had several computers I've built but I keep selling them off to get new stuff, or just upgrade in the same case.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

My most recent build

$99 Abit AX78
$65 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane (HUGE bang for buck!!!) also overclocks well
$50 Raidmax case
$35 580w power supply $25 rebate
$125 EVGA 9600GT superclocked $30 rebate
$30 Crucial Ballistix 2GB DDR2 PC2 6400 Dual Channel $30 rebate
$65 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane 
$40 each 80gb Hitachi 10k rpm 2mb cache SATA in RAID (very fast)
$27 free shipping PHILIPS Black 20X DVD burner
$40 Old logitech 5.1 system 50w sub

$616

Not a htpc but my main pc.....havent done or have a need for a htpc since i cant use it with HD dvd or Dish HD package.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

mgboy said:


> How'd you find all the space for those computers?! lol and WHY do you still use all of them? =O Rather, what do you use them all for?


I have plenty of space, 1535 sq ft unfinished basement. 
One of them is my kids' gaming machine, one is my primary rig, the others,... well just because :coocoo: The K6 has been running 24/7 over clocked and 100% cpu usage by way of [email protected] and more recently Rosetta. Just wondering how long it can last. Pretty much the same for the others. Just can't bear to part with them until they die. :dumbcrazy: Plus it gives me the opportunity to play around with different operating systems without having to worry about loosing data and stuff. 



mgboy said:


> And I had a full tower Chenming dragon case in black, with a window a couple years ago that I loved, but it was just to big - and well it seemed a bit cheap. Once I had experienced _good_ quality cases - I'll never skimp on that part. =)


I do like the Chenming Dragon also, it's all aluminum, cheap and easy to modify. And I've got plenty of space so


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

nova said:


> I have plenty of space, 1535 sq ft unfinished basement.
> One of them is my kids' gaming machine, one is my primary rig, the others,... well just because :coocoo: The K6 has been running 24/7 over clocked and 100% cpu usage by way of [email protected] and more recently Rosetta. Just wondering how long it can last. Pretty much the same for the others. Just can't bear to part with them until they die. :dumbcrazy: Plus it gives me the opportunity to play around with different operating systems without having to worry about loosing data and stuff.


lol I gotcha - it's cool. If you've got the space and resources - why not, eh?




nova said:


> I do like the Chenming Dragon also, it's all aluminum, cheap and easy to modify. And I've got plenty of space so


Yup it was good while I had it but "once you go Lian Li, you never go back".. ? lol.


----------

